# Fiamma Rainguard



## daveandlynne (Mar 13, 2008)

Can anyone help us out with fitting instructions for this. We have recently purchased this and are unsure how it fits as there were no instructions in the package.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

hi,

Rubber guard to seal the space between the Fiammastor and the vehicle wall to prevent water from infiltrating. It is installed to the case without removing the awning.

See where it slides into the groove, its the same whatever size you have bought.

Peter


----------



## Rosbotham (May 4, 2008)

How effective are these supposed to be? I had one fitted when we had our last habitation service, because prior to that we used to get a veritable deluge down the wall at the point where the overcab slopes down. Since we had it fitted, not so bad, but we still get a trickle of water down.

Is it likely to be that it's doing the best it can, or faulty installation?

If the former, was thinking of putting a drip strip above the canopy, full length of it...would that work?


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

I put put a full length of Fiamma Adhesive Gutter around the front base of the Luton on our 'van to stop the noise from the dripping of rain drops etc. running down and onto the bonnet - Hopefully we won't need it this year!! However to fit it I thoroughly cleaned the paintwork with Meths' and carefully stuck the gutter around the Luton. I then masked the top and bottom of the guttering leaving about 1/8 ins.space, and sealed the top and bottom of this with Sikaflex to stop water getting in behind the guttering and working loose the adhesive strip. So far so good - no noise and the water is deflected round the Luton and drips clear of the doors or wings.This also helps to keep the paintwork on the bonnet clean.
Hovis


----------



## daveandlynne (Mar 13, 2008)

Hi All,

Many thanks for replies (especially Peter from JohnsCrossMotorHomes, the picture was really useful). 

I have now successfully fitted the Rainguard and only await some rain to test it, which will probably be the next outing!!!!

Thanks again
Dave


----------

